# Other > Off Topic >  Dislike for Spam Tactics

## atoff

> atoff, please be careful here and research your allegations before you post. I just looked at lindamarreno's posts and I had to open 6 of them before I hit one that mentioned 3d2print. Let's be fair to other users here and not jump to conclusions. We don't want to be one of those forums where everyone is throwing jabs at each other. Keep it professional everyone. 
> 
> Edit: to your point, you can probably find half a dozen posts where I mention IC3D filament. I don't work for them and don't know them but I like their products. We all like to brag about the things we like. I think lindamarreno just likes 3d2prints products too and is sharing.


Let me know if you see a trend here... out of 11 posts, where 1 is a "hello, I'm new here, glad to be here" type short post.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   You have 303 posts with a variety of discussions, when you mention IC3D a dozen times, it's not really comparable. 

Now, personally, it's irritating, but that's as much as I care, I'm not backseat moderating or anything... I'm just saying that it turns me off from companies that do this. And they almost ALL do this, which is sad. The type of "social" advertising where companies hire people to post on forums makes legitimate discussions about products very difficult to rely on, especially where such products aren't mainstream enough to have accumulated hundreds to thousands of reviews.

----------


## atoff

Well looky what I happen to find on another forum... 1 post, did we forget to mention 3d2print?? NOPE, there it is. 

I'm usually never wrong about these kinds of things, I'm really really good at calling out B.S.  By the way, I'm not a stalker or anything, I'm very actively researching filament suppliers and resellers for an article.

****

----------


## atoff

Man, these guys are relentless.  I actually came across this one by chance on the SeeMeCNC forum that I frequent.   All 5 posts.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Geoff

It's not just them, take a good look on this board there are dozens of people doing exactly the same thing. If the mods here are not going to be pro-active in weeding out the spam from the authentic posts then this place is going to turn into a spam-a-thon full time. I stopped reporting spam posts because I know when I do make a report it goes to the 2925 moderators that are on this site, and if I sent a report for every spam I'd probably get banned for spamming reports.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## atoff

This forum's young, but it has potential... really though, treat contributing members better than the obvious spammers.   So far, it seems like there are more moderators than there are members, and more spammers than there are moderators.

----------


## Eddie

We definitely need to come up with some sort of rules for this.

----------

